# Tavistock Rod and Gun Club...any members here?



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Nobody?

I went by there today...it was a ghost town. The grounds looked nice though.

Still waiting for a return email.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Mike, is there a contact number in the Tournament Directory? That would be a good place to start. If that fails George at The Bow Shop may know who to contact. 1.866.257.7271

Good luck.

by the way.... they don't have computers yet in Tavistock.... a little behind


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Mike, is there a contact number in the Tournament Directory? That would be a good place to start. If that fails George at The Bow Shop may know who to contact. 1.866.257.7271
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> by the way.... they don't have computers yet in Tavistock.... a little behind


:sign10:

I got a PM from someone with the number to the archery contact at TDRGC, I'll give that number a try tomorrow. Funny thing, they have a website, and under the contact info they have all of the names and an email info link, but no phone numbers. :laugh:


----------

